# My ElectroVibe



## joelorigo (May 28, 2022)

This sounds pretty good. I immediately wrote a new song when I was testing to see if it worked!

I incorporated the Unity Gain, Min/Max speed, LowEnd/2ndNotch, Darlington & Reliability mods. I started with a standard 1590BB but it was really tight, so much so that either of the 2 types of jacks I had were problematic, so ended up using a taller 1590BBS. I also wired my Speed switches so that it works opposite of the standard way. Thanks to DKPedals for the video build on YouTube, after tweaking I have my trimmers set just as his. Thanks to @Big Monk for personal and overall UniVibe guidance. And thanks to @swelchy for the 3D file of the dual gang dust covers that I figured out how to print on my son's 3D printer. 

I was apprehensive for a while to try this one, having built mostly ODs and boosts, but having a successful chorus pedal build this year I'm feeling more adventurous. Also I feel like I've reached a new phase with pedal building in that I don't feel so much "in a rush" to get it finished as to take it step by step and do it right. Also I was in such a hurry to build the next one that I didn't spend a lot of time with the final product. Now I've been going back and exploring what I actually have built


----------



## andare (May 28, 2022)

Good job. Is that a print or the faceplate?

I also have bought a 1590BBS because I read here somewhere that a taller enclosure is better. Is it to increase the distance between the jacks and the PCB? In that case I'll have to take a few measurements, though my build is on hold because I can't find the dual gang pots in Europe.


----------



## joelorigo (May 28, 2022)

andare said:


> Good job. Is that a print or the faceplate?


Thanks! It is a water slide decal that I made to look like the faceplate/original Univibe design.


andare said:


> I also have bought a 1590BBS because I read here somewhere that a taller enclosure is better. Is it to increase the distance between the jacks and the PCB? In that case I'll have to take a few measurements, though my build is on hold because I can't find the dual gang pots in Europe.


Yes, I was having trouble fitting the jacks and pots in. The enclosed jacks I have didn't fit on top of the pots. They might if one lowers the drilling holes compared to the drill template. With the open jacks, I was able to get everything in but it would have been a PIA to get it all out for any troubleshooting. And also with height of my bulb, I couldn't have the PCB level. It had to be slightly angled so the bottom side of the PCB was closer to the enclosure, pivoting on the dual pots, then reducing the connecting points on the speed and intensity pots.  The taller BBS made it so easy.


----------



## joelorigo (May 28, 2022)

andare said:


> In that case I'll have to take a few measurements, though my build is on hold because I can't find the dual gang pots in Europe.


Good luck finding the jacks. I got mine at StopBoxParts.


----------



## Big Monk (May 28, 2022)

andare said:


> Good job. Is that a print or the faceplate?
> 
> I also have bought a 1590BBS because I read here somewhere that a taller enclosure is better. Is it to increase the distance between the jacks and the PCB? In that case I'll have to take a few measurements, though my build is on hold because I can't find the dual gang pots in Europe.



Where in Europe are you? I have a whole mess of dual 100kC pots. I could check to see how much the shipping is.


----------



## joelorigo (May 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Where in Europe are you? I have a whole mess of dual 100kC pots. I could check to see how much the shipping is.


Oh, if you send the pots to him, I would send you 2 of the 3D printed pot covers, if he wants them and you are ok with it.


----------



## andare (May 29, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Where in Europe are you? I have a whole mess of dual 100kC pots. I could check to see how much the shipping is.


Kraków, Poland


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 1, 2022)

Stellar build.


Re all the sharing going on... I love this place.


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 1, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## Robusto (Jun 9, 2022)

Oh man, why hasn't someone started manufacturing Dual Gang pot covers like that for mass consumption. They look great!


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 9, 2022)

I made a few more if anyone wants them. I can make more also.


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 10, 2022)

Robusto said:


> Oh man, why hasn't someone started manufacturing Dual Gang pot covers like that for mass consumption. They look great!











						Potentiometer Insulator - PedalPCB.com
					

Pot Insulator




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robusto (Jun 11, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Potentiometer Insulator - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Pot Insulator
> ...


Oh!


----------

